# Heyy Everyonee



## xodemixo

Hey everyone, my names Demi. Im 18 and have a beautiful 20 month old son. 
I was with his dad thru my whole pregnancy and his whole first year of life, but after a few major incidents and a controlling personality i decided to leave.
Since then ive been soooooo happy. I have an amazing boyfriend that treats me and my son like his world. 

xx thank youu for reading! xx


----------



## MummyMana

Welcome to the forum :) I'm mana and I have a 7 month,old daughter called Imogen :)


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon, I have an almost 3 year old and am pregnant with #2! :hi:


----------



## 060509.x

Welcome :)

I'm Trish, I'm 20 and my daughter, Alice is 18 months.


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome :wave: I'm Clair, 19, I have a 17 month old son called Jason and I am 31 weeks pregnant with our second :yellow: :flower:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm Kelsey, 21, and I have a little girl named Brenna who will be 3 in December :)

Welcome!


----------



## xodemixo

Thank you ladiess!

xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Welcome:hi:
I'm Lorna, I have an almost 3 year old son called Michael and am pregnant with number 2 :)


----------



## Jennaxo

Welcome! Hello I'm Jenna I'm 20 and a single mummy to my 16 month old Caleb :)


----------



## Linzi_x

Hello & welcome! I don't post very often but I'm Linzi, 21 and have an almost 16 month old daughter, Francesca :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hi: welcome! I'm Laura, 22 and mum of three. Fair to say I don't get a lot of time to post anymore ;) x


----------



## emmylou92

Hi, I'm Emma. I'm 21 and have an almost three year old called Hollie and a 19 month called Daisy :)


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Hello :flower:
I'm Harriet, I'm 20
I have a little girl called Aaliyah who's almost 15 months.
​


----------

